# Now try THIS haircut out, Skwooshee pics



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

lost my internet for a while so Ive missed alot.

Just gave Skwooshee a pretty odd haircut inspired by chinese cresteds and Poodle continental show cuts haha.

what do you think?




























mirror view haha



















random side view




























sorry i tried to get all angles...he is such a goofy wiggly thing


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow - that look like it took a lot of work!
Skwooshee looks so HAPPY!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:new_shocked:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:smrofl: Poor Baby :smrofl: :smrofl: He is your guinea pig :smrofl: :smrofl: I guess you can say he will be the talk of the town? :smrofl: :smrofl: Sorry :smrofl:


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

haha yea, hes only had the cut for a day and Ive already gotten several Q about what breed he is...hahaha!

I guess I am living out all my small breeds in him, trying these haircuts out....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's kind of cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: sorry


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:w00t:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW that is a different cut for sure... I bet you will get many questions about it.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ha ha, I hope he does not see himself in the mirror. :new_shocked:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Wow, that's some haircut!!! :huh: 

It looks well executed, I'll give it that! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am speechless, and that is a rare thing for me. :shocked: 

He's still a cutie.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

very unique style... i dont think i could ever shave off CupCakes ears, those r the cutest things on her body besides her face!!!!!


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

hahaha! thats why he is turned away from the mirror in one picture!

Actually, I think he likes his muzzle being free of hair. He is very extra spunky right now.

Yea, there are not many different cuts for the Maltese so I just had to make up my own. 

I have more in store but I am going to enjoy this one for a while. I better, it took me about and hour and a half on the haircut itself.

haha thanks


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> very unique style... i dont think i could ever shave off CupCakes ears, those r the cutest things on her body besides her face!!!!![/B]


Those two were the hardest parts to let go. He is about a year and five months and has NEVER had a single hair on his ears trimmed or between his eyes trimmed. 

But I am his groomer, and wanted something different. I can always grow it back out! haha...

i may be partial but I think Skwooshee has the cutest little Maltese muzzle and eyes. I had always thought his muzzle was really really long...but now that its shaved I think its a nice proportion. Anyhow...random thought, thats all.

The oddest thing is that he has come from a Maltese in full coat for a whole year, to this! And he loves it. He was so good for it too!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

oh.. wow! I wouldn't even be able to tell it's a maltese from looking at him. He really does look somewhat like a chinese crested. Just not a style I would have Coby sport, but it does have appeal if you're into the looks of chinese crested I guess. I suppose he'll be cooler during the summer w/ less hair!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh boy  I bet it is so easy to brush his teeth. maybe I should give Sparkey that haircut. I just can not get pass all that hair to get to his teeth . he sure looks happy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: :new_shocked: :smilie_tischkante: :new_shocked: :smilie_tischkante: Just when I thought I had my nerve up to find a groomer.............


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> haha yea, hes only had the cut for a day and Ive already gotten several Q about what breed he is...hahaha!
> 
> I guess I am living out all my small breeds in him, trying these haircuts out....[/B]


Shave him with a 30 blade and you would have a lochen. He is cute though.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He looks like a little lion from the back view~~~Can't wait to see what you come up with next!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Umm , it looks very like a Lowchen show cut - I love those dogs ( except for the shaved behind  ) . I always thing GROW HAIR GROW  Sarah


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I think you're having lots of fun and he sure has a nice coat to experiment on. I'm sure he loves the attention. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smpullhair: OMG what did u do to poor Skwooshee .............. :smilie_tischkante:
I was going to say - hide this post from Sarah but I see above me that she has already seen it ...

I feel like Brady Bunch looking up the squares ... :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Ha ha, I hope he does not see himself in the mirror. :new_shocked:[/B]



I think on this pic he was just trying to get a little glimps of it :HistericalSmiley: 









it looks very fashionable, but I wouldnt try it a second time 
skwooshee is still a little cutiepie 

those ears are shaved completely :new_shocked:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

it may not be the most preferred cut on this board...haha seeing as most prefer not much cutting at all.....

but personally I am proud of you for doing something different and standing out!
everyone needs a break sometimes...skwooshee included.
I can't stop smiling ..so I'm sure you'll be doing the world a favor
by adding a few giggles and smiles out there! 
 :aktion033: :chili: B) :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seen your grooming work before and you do a great job so I know this was for sure an experiment .
He is a cutie either way :wub: and you do great work.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yikes!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's definitely different. Skwooshee may be the first chinese crested maltese! He does look happy in his new haircut! He is certainly a risk taker w/new hair styles


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You guys are so polite and nice when you really just want to :new_shocked: :w00t: :smrofl: I did in a kind and loving way!!!! :new_shocked: :w00t: :smrofl: You go girl!!! :new_shocked: :w00t: :smrofl:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I don't know what to say............. :brownbag:


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

Hahaha, thanks so much. Kinda, hehe.

It is an experiment, his coat is always in great shape. 

You just gotta think, as a groomer I am doing long cuts and teddy bear heads and puppy cuts 5 to 6 times a day, 5 times a week. 

I definately want something different and Skwooshee seems to enjoy it!

And yes, it makes brushing his teeth much easier. Also eating and drinking is much less of a mess. He eats raw, so Im not finding meat stuck in his beard hahaha! 

But anyhow, I will grow it out eventually and will try other haircuts, but I just dont think it could get any more odd than that. But we will see.

I thought about doing even a 10 on his rear but that blade is a 5 and you can really see the pink of his skin so I will not go any lower. (dont quite wanted the hairless variety of the chines crested yet )


anyhow, thanks for looking.


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> :smilie_tischkante: :new_shocked: :smilie_tischkante: :new_shocked: :smilie_tischkante: Just when I thought I had my nerve up to find a groomer.............[/B]


Believe me you, if a customer asked me to do this haircut, I would have them sign like 5 pages of paperwork and a written note saying that is the exact haircut they want...haha.

The strangest haircut I've ever done has been to leave a mohawk on a Cocker Spaniel....they brought the dog back to me that same night to show me they dyed the mohawk blue. Ha/


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:new_shocked:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think he looks adorable. Change is good, and its on hair and it will grow back. He does look like he needs a pair of pants to keep the bottom half warm though. I'll bet he's loving the freedom.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Skwooshee looks so happy! Just look at that big grin on his face! :biggrin: I for one think, its just hair- it'll grow back!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I sure love this smile :wub: 



> [/B]


not sure if I will like that hair style on my malts...I wasn't happy with the chi's cut that they had last - but at the end, its just hair that will grow back


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You are one brave woman!!! :rockon: I think he still looks cute! He'll keep cool in the summer, too!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL!

I am a big time poodle lover, so you please me with that essence. I adore the poodle show cut and used to have my poodles wear it at times.

The shaved ear leathers are the most whimsical part of the cut though! Mixed with the pony tail up top.......aye aye! :aktion033:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As mentioned, he reminds me of a Lowchen which I think are adorable!!! ... however I'm a "long-ear-person" so that part is a bit drastic to me LOL .


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: WOW, that's a really strange haircut for a Maltese.


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> LOL!
> 
> I am a big time poodle lover, so you please me with that essence. I adore the poodle show cut and used to have my poodles wear it at times.
> 
> The shaved ear leathers are the most whimsical part of the cut though! Mixed with the pony tail up top.......aye aye! :aktion033:[/B]


it started off with the continental cut too...but then instead of shaving the feet, i went for the ears...haha.

I felt like a toddler drawing a picture of random items...haha. it was fun!




The hair will grow back so Im not at a loss over shaved ears.


----------

